# Some Dug Fruit Jars.



## lexdigger (Sep 3, 2011)

These are all jars I've dug along the way. Have some others that are full of marbles or other smalls, but you get the idea.


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice finds....that stone Mason Fruit Jar.....those always go for big money.....congrats.....


----------



## coreya (Sep 4, 2011)

Those are some nice jars, some close ups please!!!


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

My favorite out of the bunch. Star Glass Co. New Albany Ind.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

The stoneware. Stone Union Stoneware Co. Mason Fruit Jar Redwing, Minn. This was the first piece of stenciled stoneware I ever dug in the first dump I ever found. One of the digs that started it ALL!


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Two more kinda cool jars. The first Ball Mason came out of the first privy I ever dug. It has a hint of apple green color to it. The second is The Hero and came out of a privy we dug last year. Has the glass insert, but the band was deteriorated beyond saving.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Bottom of The Hero jar. Really nicely made jar and one of the better screw tops I've ever dug. 
 Made by the same glasshouse that made a lot of nice whiskey bottles and flasks.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

One of my better Mason jars. Not sure what the monogram is, but I like it! Came out of a huge cistern.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Another Mason that came out of the same big cistern as above. Like the iron cross symbol. The lid isn't perfect, but in better shape than most I've dug.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello lexdigger;  Nice jars.  I assume the first one pictured is a wax seal jar (Star).  I am interested in them and like to know if the ring was applied or formed from the neck glass.  I think yours was formed and applied. 
 On the bottom embossing; I assume the mold number is 13 with an elaborate 3.  The lettering should be laid out "/ ------ ------- ----- -------  and PITTSBURG ".  I couldn't read all the letters.
 You have a nice group of jars there!  RED Matthews


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

The top of the wax sealer does appear to be applied. It is very crude, uneven and gloppy. There is also a wave in the lip edge that is a manufacturing flaw. What appears to be a chip is just a rough spot in the glass (potstone?). 
 The base of The Hero jar has the number 13 and says Cunninghams & Ihmsen (C&I) Pittsburg Pa.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 4, 2011)

That monogrammed Mason's looks like an SGCo.  I have a half gallon but the embossing is a lot weaker.  Nice finds!


----------



## coreya (Sep 4, 2011)

the hero is a 1241-2 in the red book and listed as 75-100, The star glass is a 2729 and is listed as having a pressed laid on ring and is 40-50 in the book (add 50-100 for correct lid) both are great jars as are all the rest!!!


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a little better look at the wax sealer top on the Star Glass Co. jar. Not sure what caused the wave in the glass, but the rough spot looks to be dirt or something that got stuck to it while it was still hot.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the jars. I knew The Hero was most likely the best one price wise, but I still like the wax sealer! Thinking about putting all of these up for sale soon. Have a few soaking to see if I can get the interior stain out. Leaving the Stone Union as is because I like the dug look to it, but I suspect it could clean up a lot better and most of the rust stain be removed from the surface of the glaze.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice jars.I hope I'm around when you post them fer sale,I like that wax sealer even tho the lip is damaged


----------



## junkyard jack (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice. I used to love digging a whole jar. Most of the time, they don't survive underground. Side-embossed wax sealers are tough to find nowadays.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone interested in ANY of the fruit jars or other things in my collection are welcome to inquire, make an offer, etc. I am working on setting up an account on e bay. Will list some here for sale as well. Everything is dug and documented... many with in situ photos of the piece as well as the digging process. Thanks for the interest and comments! Chris Capley


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent jars...I wish I could say I've dug that many old jars.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Paul. This really isn't even the half of it. I guess I have around 30 here at home and I'd say I've dug 50 or 60 over the years. Sadly they are usually Mason's Pat. 1858's, but every now and then I will get one that's different or unusual.


----------

